# Bird's nest in spinning reel?



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

I use 8 ft medium action rod with Tica Camry 4500 reel for tossing poppers and bucktails around the bay. I used to use 15lb Ande mono before and never had problem with line tangling. Couple weeks ago, I re-spooled my reel with 14lb Suffix Tritanium. Since then I'm getting tangled line/bird nest?? close to bail and the first guide, making me spend more time untangling rather than fishing. My casting technique have not changed. What am I doing wrong? or is there a known issue with Suffix line??
Help


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Try and put a 3 oz weight on your line and cast it a bunch of times making sure you keep line tight as you reel it in every time. I do that every time I respool a reel. Also with some line if you don't spool it a certain way it does that. Some line has memory of the way it was on original spool. If you wind it the opposiite way you will get lots of tangles till you stretch the line a bit to get rid of the old memory. Hope this helps.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks for da tip. I'll go home and try the trick with the sinker.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Skate_Magnet!

In freshwater we call them wind knots: they're usually caused by reeling in with low tension on the line (like when you cast and retrieve against the wind.) An overfilled spool can also cause the same thing -- the line keeps coming off the spool after a cast is completed. You start your retrieve, and don't notice the extra "loops" pulled into the spool. This can especially happen with new line that has excessive "memory" (the line tends to go back to the big "loops" on the bulk spool, instead of the smaller "loops" on the reel.

The best way to avoid these problems is to pay special attention to how you put the new line on the spool. The spool should be filled with the new line under constant pressure (some folks run it through the middle of a big book), with the spool anchored so the line doesn't "twist" when it comes off the spool.

If the line is twisted, the best way to cure that problem is to run the line (without any weight) behind a moving boat for a few minutes, then retrieve under pressure (I use my thumb and forefinger.)

I use Ande all the time ... why the switch?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Cripes Jason! Don't you have a job? You spend almost as much time on the computer as me!

I'm home sick today -- caught some nasty-ass chest cold and I'm coughing up green and gray gobs of mucus. Called the doc for antibiotics -- he's on vacation (the nerve!)

Congrats on passing the 1000 post mark! I was going to run a contest to see when you'd do it, but you hit post 1012 by the time I was done typing it up! That's ok, though -- at least its usually good information, and not that tripe that catman posts!


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

woo, thanks for the helpful information MJ. I still love Ande mono. It's just that my friend was consistently bugging me to try Suffix and telling me how it's much better mono than Ande  I'm definitely going back to Ande after using up whatever's left.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Jake, maybe you could run one on when I hit the 2000 post mark! I definitely have a job but it mostly consists of sitting in front of a computer. So when no patients are in I am constantly on Pier and Surf learining and sharing new information. Sorry to hear about the chest cold. Remember when no antibiotics are to be had. Rest and lots of fluids are the next best thing for any cold. If you get a chance look on boating board for Anthony's grizzly charter post. See if you can make it. We will be togging. Would love the "master of tog" to join us.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Already running the charter past Ed...

"Master of Tog?" Actually, when it comes to boat trips, Ed has caught more legal tog than me. I'm more of a jetty jockey, which means catching 20 throwbacks for every keeper. Its fun fishing, though....

Rest? I had to use the last of my leave to get today off! Not that I had a choice -- between the arthritis, the IBS, and the chest cold, I am one sick pup!

Hopefully Ed will bite for the tog trip, since we already have a sea bass trip planned. We do need to go out fluking one day later this month for a valid shot at a doormat. Of course, doormat fluke can be caught around wrecks... but I'll put my faith in the Old Grounds!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Another tip when respooling line. Soak the new line in water 
overnight. Soaking helps alot with the memory problem.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

ITS LINE TWIST... HAD THAT PROBLEM WITH ANDE LINE IN THE PAST TOO


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Jake, I resemble that remark. 

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman!

Sheesh, looks like ALL the bad eggs are out tonight! Taking me two hours to get through my email, and the posts keep coming in....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Shoot Jake I turned that option off a long time ago. It is nice but my email was full within the first 2 hours after my posting.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

What do you expect? You're not supposed to answer EVERY thread on EVERY board! I draw the line at Virginia... Those boys are just too damn crazy, even by MY standards!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

sm sounds like you have line twist. I at one time used Ande but now mostly use Sufix. Ande is reserved for shock leader and my Jigmaster(30lb test the reel wants the larger dia).
To remove the line twist the option of letting moving water is the best. But a sinker and a good ball bearing swivel will work as well. Attach a weight to the ball bearing swivel and the line on the other end and cast and retrive like a fiend for a while. Also if you can find moving water from shore like a bridge over a river you can drop the line and let the twist work its self out. But the best way to avoid the twist is to spool the line properly. Now you have 3 ways to take the line off the spool, either end and from the middle. The way to figue out which is right is to relax the line and put slack in the line and hold the rod tip close to the spool, if it lays down you are right, if it twists then flip the spool over. Now some spinners the roller is designed to prevent twist if you have on of these then it come off the middle like a baitcaster.
I hope this make some sence(I have been up all night working).


----------



## avinashbhujan (Apr 29, 2018)

I had a big ugly nest stretching almost 15 meters on my Suffix line. I tried to remove it at home by handpicking knot by knot. Each time I removed a knot, more nesting would form on the line I had just unwinded. I eventually ran out of patience.
Then someday early morning I went to the sea with it and found a spot where the water current was slow. Then I started the same process, this time drowning the line as I unwinded it. This was too easy and greatly prevented more nesting and I was done in about 20 minutes for all of the 15 meters of bird nest. No need for a boat!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Haven't seen a zombie thread this old ...maybe ever. 

I applaud you for using the site search


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OMG talk about a zombie thread. I responded to this thread waaaaaaaaaaay back on 9/3/03. Any how, welcome to the P&S Forum
avinashbhujan. There's still some of us old timers left.


----------



## Skullhooker (May 5, 2018)

Also make sure you reel isn't overfilled. I always max mine out and have to cut back line till I get no more wind knots. And run all your line out at a bridge or from a boat, I sometimes do this in my yard run around the block, then hold the line in a towel with the end free to remove twist and reel all line back uon under tension.


----------

